# forma de genitiv-dativ a substantivelor de gen feminin



## agami

Aş vreau să învăţ româneşte dar o asemănare cu limbă italienească întoarc iniţiativa nu  mai  uşoară, dimpotrivă mai greuă. 

Întrebare: cuvintele feminină  care se termină in  -ă  (nomin. ex. limbă) cum se schimban in dativ? (limba/limbei?)


----------



## JulianoS

agami said:


> JulianoS!
> sunt bucurosă dacă cineva corectează greşeolele greşelile mele. Aş vreau să învăţ româneşte dar în loc ca o asemănarea cu limbă limba italienească italiană întoarc să facă iniţiativa nu mai uşoară, dimpotrivă mai greuă o face mai grea (o îngreunează).
> Întrebare: cuvintele femininăe care se termină in -ă (nomin. ex. limbă) cum se schimban in dativ? (limba/limbei?)


 
Da, limba/limbii, casă - casa/casei, masă - masa/masei, fată - fata/fetei.

Sper să te ajute!


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine ai venit pe forum.
Nu uita să citeşti regulile noastre.  Welcome to the Romanian Forum! - read before posting!

În general, cel mai simplu la substantivele la genul feminin e să le treci la plural şi apoi să adaugi "i".

o limbă - două limb*i* => limb*ii*
o floare - două flor*i* => flor*ii*
o casă - două cas*e* => cas*ei*
o masă - două mes*e* => mes*ei

*Cred că există excepţii, dar nu-mi trec prin minte acum.


----------



## anto33

Substantivele feminine, la singular, genitiv-dativ, primesc articolul hotărât enclitic -i care, conform regulii generale, se ataşează la forma de genitiv-dativ singular nearticulat:

_I sostantivi femminili sigolari nel genitivo-dativo ricevono l'articolo determinativo enclitico ”i” che conforme ad una regola generale viene aggiunto alla forma del sostantivo nel genitivo-dativo singolare indeterminativo:_

Sg.neart.N-Ac //Sg.neart.+art. -i G-D // Sg. art. G-D
sing. indeterm.// sing. determ+art.i // sing.determ. 

(această) casă//(acestei) case + -i ///*casei*
questa casa// a questa casa// alla casa

(această) carte//(acestei) cărţi + -i //*cărţii*
questo libro// a questo libro // al libro

(această) baie //(acestei) băi + -i //*băii*
questo bagno// a questo bagno //al bagno


(această) alee// (acestei) alei + -i //*aleii*
questo viale //a questo viale //al viale


----------



## Trisia

Mulţumesc, Anto33, pentru regula gramaticală.  (am uitat de mult ce oi mai fi învăţat prin şcoală).

Motivul pentru care prefer regula enunţată de mine este că pentru un vorbitor ne-nativ este destul de bună (din punctul de vedere al acurateţii) şi forma de plural e uşor de găsit în dicţionarul explicativ.


----------



## anto33

Trisia said:


> Mulţumesc, Anto33, pentru regula gramaticală.  (am uitat de mult ce oi mai fi învăţat prin şcoală).
> 
> Motivul pentru care prefer regula enunţată de mine este că pentru un vorbitor ne-nativ este destul de bună (din punctul de vedere al acurateţii) şi forma de plural e uşor de găsit în dicţionarul explicativ.



Ai dreptate, Trisia. Sincer, sunt curios cum se mai predă gramatica limbii române la şcoală în ziua de astăzi.


----------



## JulianoS

anto33 said:


> Ai dreptate, Trisia. Sincer, sunt curios cum se mai predă gramatica limbii române la şcoală în ziua de astăzi.


 
Intrebarea se pune altfel: se mai predă gramatica limbii române în şcoală? Sau mai bine spus: credeţi că o mai învaţă cineva?

Mai chat-uiesc din când în când cu prieteni mai tineri (din ţară) şi câteodată numărul greşelilor ortografice şi gramaticale este aşa de mare... 

Oups, scuze pentru off topic. Nu m-am putut abţine...


----------



## Trisia

anto33 said:


> Ai dreptate, Trisia. Sincer, sunt curios cum se mai predă gramatica limbii române la şcoală în ziua de astăzi.



N-ai să mă crezi, dar regula asta cu pluralul am învăţat-o de la profesoara de română, în liceu.


----------



## anto33

Ba cred, aceeaşi regulă apare într-o carte de limba română pentru straini. 
O zi bună !


----------

